# Wow screenshot help please...



## mrbladedude (Dec 20, 2011)

OK. When I take a screenshot in Windows 8, I hold down the Windows key and press prt sc and the screen flashes and it takes a screenshot. Great? No...

Here's what it looks like. It always captures the window I have open ( what I want a screenshot of ), and my desktop background. 

Why? This is ridiculous. Its 2014 and Windows 8 and the system cannot even figure out that what I want to take a screenshot of is "What I'm looking at on the screen", wow.

Here's the delightful screenshot and yes, my browser is in full screen. 









2014... Windows 8


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just press the PrtScr button, nothing else.


----------



## mrbladedude (Dec 20, 2011)

Unfortunately that does not work. The only way that works for me is if I paste it into Paint. And then the double screenshot with background is still there


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you press the PrtScr button and nothing happens? You have to use the Windows Key + PrtScr?

Do you have two monitors?


----------



## mrbladedude (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 1 monitor. If I only press the prt scr button, I have to paste the screenshot into paint. The double screenshot still exists though.

If I hold the windows key and then push the prt scr button, it saves the screenshot in a folder called "screenshots". But the double screenshot exists there too


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alt+PrintScreen will take a screenshot of the active window.


----------



## mrbladedude (Dec 20, 2011)

LMiller7 said:


> Alt+PrintScreen will take a screenshot of the active window.


This works when I paste it into paint. Thanks allot for that info man. Appreciate it.

Any way to get the screenshot to save to a folder like it does when you press the windows key and the prt scr?


----------

